# Weathertech mats



## URSledgehammer (Oct 3, 2008)

Anyone else with the nice dirty white floor mats? I was looking at replacement rubber mats. Saw this, how is the fit? 
http://www.weathertech.com/sto...=1995 








Yeah reviving this section of the Vortex, its great.
Eric


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

I've used them in other cars. they're pretty good.
not sure about the fitment in our cars though.


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

Wouldn't mind finding out how they fit either.....


----------



## dubrmine (Aug 31, 2002)

*Re: Weathertech mats (URSledgehammer)*

I got a set of these few moths back, and boy am I happy I did








They fit good, although it is not a 100% OEM fit, it's very close. Quality is top notch and they are easy to clean. I got a full set front+back http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

